

2.8M Simultaneous Connections /w Erlang [slides] - rdtsc
http://www.erlang-factory.com/upload/presentations/558/efsf2012-whatsapp-scaling.pdf

======
Josh2600hz
Our stack uses a ton of Erlang. If you have many simultaneous connections,
it's one of the few languages that doesn't lose potency as it scales.

Http://2600hz.com check it out if you have some time :).

